# Fishing at Jersey Shore in Point Pleasant



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Has anyone been fishing at Point Pleasant beach at the Manasquan Inlet wall??

If so what is biting there and what bait are being used?

I am panning a trip there this weekend and plan to do some fishing there. Last I heard they were catching some decent size flukes. I was wondering of the Stripers and blues have arrived to this area yet.

Any information would help a bunch.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Inlet*

You should be able to get some blues early in the Am. Also bass are worth a shot in the pocket on the south side of the jetty. For the Fluke REMEMBER the season is NOW CLOSED. it closeed yesterday. But if you stop in a Fishermans Supply they should be able to help you out.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you surfish for the information. So you know how big the bues being caught are?


----------

